# New member



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

hello to every fish loving person in and on this site..i will now show you the true gansta,the one and only,the great greek fighter,mister XaRoiLi







please comment!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Great looking fish you have there. How are things going in Greece?!?! I have MANY Greek friends with relatives in Greece and it seems to be pretty hard right now. 

Tell us more about your fish!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's pretty! I love his background.


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

yes its bady my friend..very bad...i am at school stuiding..to pass,working as a water..reading for my liseans to drive a car and i,m going to the army in 2 mounths..but..thats jist my problem!!! hehehe..yea in greece theres no money to play around with..


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks!..hehehehe its the greek style"


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

how old are you?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

very nice beta i figure greeks cant speak very good english


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

hehehe funny man you!..well look i can speak very well..i was boren in southafrica...but i do not know how to right propely...soo...what ever you dont understand...ask you litel fish..you. hehhe


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

my fish swims around all day...and is starting to make a nest(sorry for my english every body!please try and understand)and when ever i move of do sumthing is swims up to me...and looks....i,m giving him some multivitamins for aquqrium fish...so he can grow biger and live longer!


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

He's really pretty. I like the dark colored bettas as well ^.^.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome, I'm new too.
Nice fish, looking forward to more stories.


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

what kind of storys?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!!!! Very nice betta.


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks jayy..its ok my betta fish... i hope it lives


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forums! Your fish is lovely.


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

hehe fermin your too,...its like a cool punk...


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

why are you feeding him multivitamins he could die


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Love him!*Gasp*


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

why can multivitamins kill him?...who says so??..


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

hmmm welcome indjo


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## windfire (May 25, 2010)

hey dude, im from South Africa too lol


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

welcome windfire


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Gorgeous betta! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

waz up my bout?..hehehe how old are you main?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

XD I am in love with your betta!


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

windfire said:


> hey dude, im from South Africa too lol


 i was talking to windfire hehehe i also love bettas when my fish my first one died i berid him in a pot with roses...


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> I'd rather not say... but I am in love with your betta!


 hehehe


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh lol sorry... it's so hard to know who's talking to who when a bunch of people are in a thread at once :S XD


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Oh lol sorry... it's so hard to know who's talking to who when a bunch of people are in a thread at once :S XD


 i will put quotes main..u know i never thort i,d get a fish intel they got me one...i hope this one lives..i give him multivitamins..he will probebly live a long life..
he makes a lot of bubbles..all day hes going to be a good dad one day hehehehehe:-D


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm sure he'll live, he's in a nice big tank, and he's making a bubblenest! Good sign!  Mulitvitamins for people? I've never put any in, but it sounds like he doesn't mind them.


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> I'm sure he'll live, he's in a nice big tank, and he's making a bubblenest! Good sign!  Mulitvitamins for people? I've never put any in, but it sounds like he doesn't mind them.


 check them out...multivitamens for fish...


----------

